# Charcoal or Gas?



## Blake Bowden

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Bro_Vick

I was robbed of my gas grill for the last year, and was forced into charcoal.  It was miserable, charcoal heats unevenly, is a pan to use and a mess to clean up.

I will take gas any day of the week, and twice on Sunday.  You want smoke in your flavor than buy some woodchips and soak them.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## BryanMaloney

I use charcoal, and by "charcoal", I mean real charcoal, not briquettes. It's also called "lump charcoal". It takes a bit of practice to acquire skill, but I like how it cooks. It's also a great way to control smoke when I'm smoking something with the live oak we have down here (I can cut live oak at my own home instead of having to find mesquite). Pure charcoal has almost zero smoke. One can get temperatures sufficient to work iron if you want using this stuff.


----------



## Michael Hatley

Yep, I use lump charcoal as well.  Once you get the hang of the stuff I don't see how anything else measures up after that.

As far as cooking evenly, that isn't any kind of a problem.  If we are talking about grilling, the coals shouldn't be directly under the meat anyhow.  Move them all to one side and create a zone fire, and cook on the side of the grate where the coals aren't.

For smoking/bbqing, you are working with indirect heat anyway - usually with a firebox on the side or down on the bottom of a vertical setup with a waterpan between the fire and the first rack. 

Also another thing I reckon most folks working with charcoal (either briquettes or lump) *don't* do is use lighter fuel or some other lighting method by which you apply the fire directly to the charcoal.  You get a metal tube thing, and some newspaper or paraffin and light underneath it, and wait for it to all catch evenly before using it to grill, or pour into unlit charcoal for the purpose of hour long smokes.

Google "charcoal chimney starter" to find the workin tool I mean.


----------



## robert leachman

Cooking on a gas grill is just like cooking inside only you are outside!

Mesquite lump charcoal for grilling.  Oak, hickory, pecan or a combination of all these woods for BarBQ.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I use charcoal as well. I prefer the lump to briquettes, but I don't always have the choice. Gas is fine for certain things and at certain times. Given the choice I will always take charcoal over gas though.



Michael Hatley said:


> As far as cooking evenly, that isn't any kind of a problem.  If we are talking about grilling, the coals shouldn't be directly under the meat anyhow.  Move them all to one side and create a zone fire, and cook on the side of the grate where the coals aren't.


 
This is where most people mess up at. I will put something right over the coals to get a sear, but cooking is always done indirectly.


----------



## mattcaler

They make gas grills???


----------



## Blake Bowden

Gas here with soaked chips.


----------



## CStevenson

Sorry to revive an old thread but....

For me it really depends what I am cooking.  I prefer gas for meats that will cook quickly, (Grilling at about 5-10 min) such as hamburgers and steaks.  The fast cooking time usually means not a lot of smoke will get in the food anyways.  You cannot beat the fast start and clean up times that come with gas cooking.  For longer cook items at lower temps, (smoking or BBQ) I have to use Charcoal.  I use lump coal and hardwood logs (mesquite or oak).


----------



## jvarnell

I use both.  I have a smoker that I gril on.  It has charcole in a fire box and gril area.  I also have propaine augmentation to keep a constant temp.  It depends on what I am cooking and how musch I time I want it to take.  I also use wood.

Smoke Hollow Tri-Mate Model 47180T Gas/Charcoal Grill/Smoker


----------



## Mac

Can't wait to have a yard and a grill!


----------



## DJGurkins

I use coal or wood (hickory, oak). Don't own a Gas grill. every time I think about buying one I just cant get past the fact that I wouldn't get to play with matches and start a fire. Kids will be kids. Now that's a fire.


----------



## Bro_Vick

Mac said:


> Can't wait to have a yard and a grill!



Yard work is overrated. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## otherstar

I use both. If I am grilling meat (bratwurst, chicken, pork chops, etc.--higher heat) I prefer gas because it is quick and easy and I find that the heat source doesn't have that big of an impact when grilling because the meat is so close the heat anyway.

If I am doing BBQ (smoking--indirect heat--low temperature--ribs or brisket, sometimes a whole turkey), then I use a mix of lump charcoal and soaked hickory or apple wood chunks. I BBQ when I want the smoke flavor in the meat. Low and slow is the way to go!

I'm originally from Kansas (not far from Kansas City), so I have a different approach to BBQ than most Texans.


----------



## Michael Hatley

Sweet sauces?  

I always feel bad for my Aussie friends.  The only mesquite most of them are aware of is some brush thing they have over there, and that apparently ain't good for cookin.  I just love the stuff - but then I was raised equating the smell of burning mesquite with awesome 

Low and slow for me too, love it.


----------



## otherstar

Michael Hatley said:


> Sweet sauces?
> 
> I always feel bad for my Aussie friends.  The only mesquite most of them are aware of is some brush thing they have over there, and that apparently ain't good for cookin.  I just love the stuff - but then I was raised equating the smell of burning mesquite with awesome
> 
> Low and slow for me too, love it.



Actually, a mix of sweet and spicy in the sauce. Gates and KC Masterpiece are two sample sauces that you can buy (my wife and I make our own and don't have a consistent recipe) that are different, but have similarities. Gates has a LOT of black pepper in it and is very spicy, whereas KC Masterpiece is the sweeter of the two, but still have a bit of bite. Apple and hickory woods are used quite a bit because they are local and plentiful.


----------



## Michael Hatley

I use Stubbs as a base.  If I make my own, it has mustard in it


----------



## rpbrown

My wife got me a new grille for Christmas that has gas on 1 side and charcoal on the other and also has a firebox attachement for smoking. I will use gas in the weekday evenings to cook after work, charcoal on the weekends for steaks and such and then smoke an occasional brisket, pork loin, turkey or anything else I can put on there.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

both


----------



## jwhoff

Charcoal ... gas can be embarrassing!

:blush:


----------



## Bill Hosler

I prefer charcoal. Gas is ok but the food doesn't have that charcoal taste.


----------



## RedTemplar

jwhoff said:


> Charcoal ... gas can be embarrassing!
> 
> :blush:




Next time, try filtering the gas through the charcoal.  This may help alleviate the odor of the gas, thus removing your embarrassment. You may also try adjusting the regulator to reduce volume flow to eliminate noise factor.


----------



## jwhoff

I have considered pop-off valves, but filtering through charcoal could relieve the buildup.


----------



## Bill Hosler

I was at the mall today and a young man was selling pellet smokers. I looked them over and they are interesting. 

The problem I had with my old smoker was keeping a constant temperature. I sat in the sun watching the smoker while everyone else had a good time. 

This machine has a hopper in which you load the wood pellets, set the temperature you want to cook at and you are good to go. Seems like a good thing to me. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brent Heilman

I've seen those before, but if I remember correctly they were a bit steep price-wise.


----------



## Bill Hosler

Brent Heilman said:


> I've seen those before, but if I remember correctly they were a bit steep price-wise.



Oh yeah. About $1K. They will break it into "three easy payments". It would be nice to have but a little too rich for my blood right now. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brent Heilman

No doubt. I guess I will stick with what I have until my ship full of money comes in.


----------



## RHS

I have both, prefer charcoal but gas is cheaper and faster to use 


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Coals - and this is what I use. 








Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bill Hosler

I gave up my smoker when I moved to this apartment in the city. I think I am going to get a electric box smoker. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## cog41

Charcoal and wood here.

Do any of you brethren compete in the many BBQ events? 
I don't compete, but I'd like to drop in and visit, see the smoker and maybe sample the wares.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Our next comp is on May 18th at Morgans Point. Come on out and find the JACKWAGON pit. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bill Hosler

If anyone is interested I started a group on Facebook called "Solomon's Smokers". It is s group for Masons interested in smoking meat and sharing photos and recipes. If you are interested send me a message and I will add you. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Bill Hosler said:


> If anyone is interested I started a group on Facebook called "Solomon's Smokers". It is s group for Masons interested in smoking meat and sharing photos and recipes. If you are interested send me a message and I will add you.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Brother Bill please add me to the FB page, thanks

http://www.facebook.com/greenshovel

Steve Courtemanche


----------



## Txmason

Bro. Hosler,

Don't know how to smoke, nor have a Facebook page. My parents do have an electric smoker. How can I learn to smoke some meat? My mom has done pork ribs in the oven in a bag with BBQ sauce. And we have done a few things on the electric smoker but i would love to learn more. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bill Hosler

Txmason said:


> Bro. Hosler,
> 
> Don't know how to smoke, nor have a Facebook page. My parents do have an electric smoker. How can I learn to smoke some meat? My mom has done pork ribs in the oven in a bag with BBQ sauce. And we have done a few things on the electric smoker but i would love to learn more.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App





Freemason Connect Mobile

I learned by watching the TV show BBQ University on PBS. The host, Steven Reichlen, also has a book called "The BBQ bible".  That book is a big help. I also read a lot about it on the internet and I watch this web series on Youtube from a group called The BBQ pit boys.

I think though the best way to learn after doing your research is just do it. The more you smoke the more you learn


----------



## Michael Hatley

Bill Hosler said:


> If anyone is interested I started a group on Facebook called "Solomon's Smokers". It is s group for Masons interested in smoking meat and sharing photos and recipes. If you are interested send me a message and I will add you.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Right up my alley - sent a request, I'm https://www.facebook.com/mdhatley


----------



## Michael Hatley

That, my Brother, is a thing of beauty.



S.Courtemanche said:


> Coals - and this is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Michael Hatley said:


> That, my Brother, is a thing of beauty.



Mike you still at Hood?

This took about 6 months to build 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

No sir, left there in '97.  I see you are in Harker Heights - I used to live there myself while stationed at Hood.  

Or well, slept there :001_smile:

I once came back from the field and my poor iguana had went mad.  Thats a story.  I released him into the wild around there...he must be the size of a small dog by now if you see him about hehehehe


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Michael Hatley said:


> No sir, left there in '97.  I see you are in Harker Heights - I used to live there myself while stationed at Hood.
> 
> Or well, slept there :001_smile:
> 
> I once came back from the field and my poor iguana had went mad.  Thats a story.  I released him into the wild around there...he must be the size of a small dog by now if you see him about hehehehe



Lmao, I live up by the HH High School. You ever make up this way again look me up. 

I was in 20th and 91st Engrs...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

I need to come visit Belton Lodge I think, I see a few of you hard cases attend the place :thumbup1:

I served my time in 1/9 Cav under 3rd Brigade...11M (which was 11B with mech school bolted on after), Bradleys.  

Owned my first BBQ of my own in HH - a weber kettle.  I own a different one now, and still swear by the things, that and the WSM for smoking.

Ahhh, the pre-zone fire days!


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Michael Hatley said:


> I need to come visit Belton Lodge I think, I see a few of you hard cases attend the place :thumbup1:I served my time in 1/9 Cav under 3rd Brigade...11M (which was 11B with mech school bolted on after), Bradleys.  Owned my first BBQ of my own in HH - a weber kettle.  I own a different one now, and still swear by the things, that and the WSM for smoking.Ahhh, the pre-zone fire days!


My first pit was a weber kettle, I still use one occasionally


----------



## Bill Hosler

I was running around Plano today and seen a store called Premier grilling. I had to stop. 

I felt like a kid during his first trip to Disneyland! 

They stock every kind of grill, smoker grilling accessories you can think of. They even stock rubs and wood for the smokers. 

They told me they are getting in new electric pellet smokers at a fraction of the cost of the ones I seem at the mall. (Around $300,) I'm going to have to check that out. 

Friday afternoon they are having a grand opening and will have venders grilling and smoking meats to sample. Guess where I will be Friday lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

